# 94 altima brake/battery lights on



## 93sr20det (May 12, 2003)

The other night my brakelight (the one that comes on when the parking brake is on) and the battery light came on. The car runs fine but i was wondering if anyone had seen the problem


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

alternator. go have it tested, its going bad.


----------



## 93sr20det (May 12, 2003)

that is too weird i just had the alternator in my 240sx tested the other day


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its the heat... i just lost mine saturday... cost me 187 bucks for a new one. but its got lifetime warranty so i figure it will pay itself off sometime.


----------

